# Anoter Minnesnowtan



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome - I took the class last year, and it was great!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great place to learn more about bees and beekeeping. When you need immediate answers, the 'search' function will often lead you to previous threads that will provide plenty of reading.

SCA, huh? My cousin disappeared into the Middle Ages years ago and never returned. He travels the country going from one Renaissance Faire to another, jousting and battling other Knights. My daughter is with him now in Florida, working as his squire.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jon!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

If not for global warming we would freeze to death.:lookout:


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

indypartridge said:


> I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great place to learn more about bees and beekeeping. When you need immediate answers, the 'search' function will often lead you to previous threads that will provide plenty of reading.


Thanks,

Well versed in "search" from a couple other forums and have used it rather well here to answer questions on which books to get.

And thanks for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

The bees are ordered. Got 2 packages of MN Hygenics coming.

The hives are all but ready. Have a pallet all lined up for them to sit on, ground paper to control the grass around the pallets. Just need to touch up the top covers.










Still need to get feeders and such for them.


----------

